# What kind of algae is this?



## sniperscrubb (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi what kind of algae is this and how can I get rid of it?


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like brown algae/diatom to me if I am looking at the right thing. Otos will do a good job to remove them. If you can't get otos, livebearers may be used too but it's not as effective as otos. Sometimes they will go away by themselves (new tank syndrome) if sufficient light is provided but most of us don't like to see them inside our tank for a long period. I personally believe they may kill some plants if the diatom covers all the leaves of certain plants (prevent the plants from photosynthesis)


----------



## RcScRs (Jan 4, 2010)

Otos, snails, amano shrimp, and practically every algae eater loves this stuff! Adding a combination of algae eaters will obliterate your diatom outbreak.


----------

